# Safety in workshop



## chefcomesback (Dec 30, 2014)

Yesterday I wanted to polish a knife and ducked into shed , said to myself "I will be there for a minute maybe will not leave the googles" but decided to put them on last second.
I was almost done , just little bit here and then..
Belt snapped, grabbed the knife, knife went into the air flying , cut the grinders cord and the cord went into bucket of water right in front of me..
Lots of sparks , dust and me realising I almost effin died , my wife ran into shed , apparently I was still in shock and didn't say much , went inside to play with my 3yo daughter rest of the day ... Happy New Years my friends , and please be safe 
Mert


----------



## Zwiefel (Dec 30, 2014)

Yikes! Glad there were no injuries. Happy (SAFE!) New Year!


----------



## Mute-on (Dec 30, 2014)

Bloody Hell Mert! Glad you're ok and your wife and daughter still have you all in one piece. Nothing is more important.

Take care this New Year :thumbsup:

Cheers,

J


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 30, 2014)

Glad nothing really bad happened. I am pretty good with a dust mask but lazy with goggles, probably need to get more disciplined. So easy to just to that one quick thing and not be completely focused...

Happy New Year!

Stefan


----------



## Mrmnms (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder Mert. It's so easy to get a little casual when you're going through the same thing a bunch. Glad you're ok.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 30, 2014)

Dang Mert, I'm glad that you're OK though


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 31, 2014)

Been in manufacturing management my entire career. Trust me, thing go wrong fast when you don't wear ppe. It has to be habit, day in and day out.


----------



## The Edge (Dec 31, 2014)

Glad you're ok Mert! Scary $%!t to say the least...


----------



## schanop (Dec 31, 2014)

Oooopss, you will still be making knife, won't you?

Happy New Year.


----------



## WingKKF (Jan 1, 2015)

Are belts snapping on (I'm assuming) a belt grinder a common occurrence and is it possible to prevent such a thing from happening ever again?


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 1, 2015)

You forgot to mention changing your pants.
Sounds scary, glad you are OK.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the wishes , I am glad I am ok too, maybe I was rushing , something I shouldn't be doing. Yes Mark , I changed my pants


----------



## Geo87 (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow that's crazy Mert... Not sure if your unlucky or lucky. Either way I'm glad your okay.


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 2, 2015)

My first thought was wow that is just crazy (and glad you were not hurt!0> Second thought was - that would of got a million hits on you tube.


----------



## Dream Burls (Jan 2, 2015)

Mert, what a scary story. So glad you're okay. Every moment is precious. Be well and STAY SAFE!


----------



## scotchef38 (Jan 2, 2015)

Damn scary stuff,i was sanding a handle a few weeks a ago and the friction created enough heat to ignite dust in my dust collection chamber and blew a big hole in the side of it.I have since bought a fire extinquisher for the shed&#128513;


----------

